# horse keeps laying down



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

she could be colicky I'd have a vet check her as soon as it's possible to do so.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, my first instinct is colic. I'd call a vet.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

When my mare did this, she was colicking. I couldn't get a hold of my regular vet, so I called the emergency vet and he recommended mineral oil. I'm afraid I can't remember the dose, but it was 2-3 bottles of the size you usually find at the drug store. Maybe pints? We used a turkey baster at the back of the throat like you would do a de-wormer. She had a bowel movement within a couple of hours.

If your horse hasn't had a bowel movement, or if you can't hear movement in her belly, that's a good "amateur" way to tell. Otherwise, maybe laminitis. I would call and speak with a vet...many will just give you advice over the phone for free, until you decide for sure whether to have one out. Regardless, lying down a lot isn't a typical behavior, so be on the look out. Good luck!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree with everyone here, it could be colic- and just to reitterate colic is a serious emergency. If you know how to take a pulse and a temperature, do it. She should have a pulse of no higher than 40 and a temp of no higher than 99 degrees F. You can take the pulse under her jaw, at the very round part but be careful not to press too hard or you will occlude the artery and not feel a pulse. In the meantime, keep her up and walk her. If you have banamine and know how to dose/use it, give her some if the pulse is high.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

also, if she is looking at her sides, kicking at her belly, or trying to roll, just take her in to the vet ASAP. And please let us know how she does!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Call a vet, for sure. I would not wait on this. Like PP have said, colic springs to mind, as well as laminitis or some other serious illness. Please keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------

